# اكتشاف كنيسة أثرية في السعودية



## الملك العقرب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

كتبت بتاريخ 25 اغسطس 2008 بواسطة ourhim 
*




*


*أكدت هيئات أثرية تعمل في التنقيب عن الآثار في السعودية خبرا كان قد شاع قبل سنين مضت, مفاده اكتشاف كنيسة أثرية تعود للقرن الرابع الميلادي, في المنطقة المحاذية للمنطقة **الشرقية من الخليج العربي وتشمل *
*الظهران والخبر والدمام والقطيف والهفوف والجبيل. والتي فيها تم أول اكتشاف للنفط السعودي في الثلاثينات.*


حيث ظهرت هذه الكنيسة بمحض الصدفة *قرب الجبيل, عندما حاول بعضهم استخراج سيارتهم الغائصة في الرمال في منتصف الثمانينات.*
*اعترفت السلطات السعودية في حينه بوجود اكتشافات أثرية غير محددة, ولكنها لا تمنح تراخيص لزيارة المكان بسبب أن (الموقع قيد التنقيب). على أي حال كانت الآثار الأصلية تشتمل على أربعة صلبان حجرية اختفت لاحقاً، إلا أن علامات مواقعها الأصلية ما زالت مرئية. ويعتقد أن الآثار تعود للقرن الرابع الميلادي، مما يجعلها أقدم من أي كنيسة معروفة في أوروبا. ولم يعلن المزيد عن ذلك إلا أنه يعتقد بأنها تعود إلى الأسقفيات النسطورية الخمس المعروف وجودها في منطقة الخليج في القرن الرابع.*
*مزيد من الصور*


*Photograph by Robert and Patricia McWhorter*

​ 
*



*




*



*




*



*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

تعتبر الجبيل القديمة من المدن الأثرية لما تحمله من مواقع أثرية تعود إلى فترات مختلفة من قبل التي تعود 
من الألف الرابع (ق.م) وحتى العصر الإسلامي.​ 
ولقد جرى على المنطقة الشرقية عام 1397هـ/1977م مسح أثري وشمل الجبيل في المرحلة الثانية منه، 
وتم تحديد عدة مواقع فيها ومنها «جبل بري، الدفي، الطوية، عينين، الدوسرية، أبو شريف، العبأ، المسلمية،..» وكانت المكتشفات واللقى الأثرية خلال عملية المسح تمثلت أكثرها في الفخار القديم الذي يعود إلى أكثر 
من ثلاث آلاف سنة قبل الميلاد ويتدرج إلى العصر الإسلامي.​ 
كما جرت البعثة الدنماركية قبل الآثار عملية مسح في الجبيل وبعض مناطق شرق الجزيرة العربية، ومن 
الاكتشافات في الجبيل الكشف عن منزل قديمة إلى فترة قبل الإسلام​ 




​ 
جرى بالجبيل عمليتين تنقيب فقط:​ 

الأولى : كانت في موقع الدفي لعام 1408هـ وتركز العمل والتنقيب في مساحة 120متر مربع وكشف 
كمية من الفخار الهلينستي، وعلى مجموعة من التراكوتا، والمباخر، وأدوات حجرية، وخرز، وأدوات زجاجية 
ومعدنية وخشبية من مشط خشبي، ويعتبر الدفي ميناء هام لثاج، ونشر تقرير مفصل للحفرية ونتائجها 
في حولية أطلال العدد 12.​ 
والثانية: موقع «طوي الشلب» موقع المبنى الذي يعتقد أنه كنيسة، والموقع على إحداثية 11.6 56 26 
شمالا – 25.5 39 049 شرقا، ويقع الموقع بالقرب من مصنع الثلج وغرب مدينة الجبيل القديمة، وقصة 
اكتشافه أن الموقع من ضمن المواقع التي تم مسحها عام 1397هـ والمسورة من قبل الآثار وفيها كمية 
كبيرة من الرمال وكان أحد المقاولين يحتاج إلى كمية من الرمال وأثناء نقله ظهرت له جدران وكشف عن 
جزء من المبنى واعتقد أنه كنيسة لوجود الصلبان على الجدران.​ 
وهناك رأي أن المبنى ليس كنيسة لعدة أسباب منها صغر المبنى وتفاصيله الذي لا يدل على أنه كنيسة 
وهذا رأي الدكتور علي المغنم الذي رأس الفريق الأثري بالتنقيب بالموقع فيقول جاء في تقرير بيت قطرية :​ 
" أن عدد أساقفة تلك المناطق الساحلية «أي شرق المملكة» حوالي 410 منها في دارين، وهجر، والخط، 
ويذكر أن ابرشية دارين تأسست عام 410م وتذكر المصادر أن راهبا يعيش وحيداً على بعد ثمانية فراسخ 
والفرسخ أربعة أميال أي اثنان وثلاثين ميلاً بما يقارب ثمانية وأربعين كم وهذه المسافة تقارب المسافة بين 
دارين وموقع طوي الشلب موقع المبنى «الذي يعتقد أنه كنيسة» الذي أكتشف فيه اكيراخ أي بيت الراهب. 
أي انه بين الراهب.​ 
تم مخاطبة الآثار على كشف كنيسة بالجبيل وتم تشكيل فريق أثري للوقوف على الموقع وعلى التعدي 
وذلك في سنة 1408هـ، وتم الشخوص على الموقع جرى التنقيب فيه وكشف الموقع كاملاً وترميم بعض 
الجدران المهترية وتثبيت عتبات الأبواب المتناثره..​ 
وتم الكشف عن بعض المباني القريبة من المبنى والتي ربما تكون خدمات لها، ويتكون المبنى من عدة 
غرف ورواق وأعمدة وعليها الأفاريز المزخرف بالنقوش المتنوعة منها ورق الشجر، وتفاصيل المبنى مكون من 
صالة وبه عدة مداخل على ثلاث غرف، والمبنى مبني من الأحجار ومليسة الجدران وفي بعض الجدران 
الشرفات والكوات كما أن بعض الغرف حصل عليها بعض التغيرات حيث أقفلت بعض أبواب، والمبنى حصل 
له إضافات وترميمات قديمة..​ 
كما أن المبنى أثناء الكشف عنها كانت بدون سقف، كما وجد عدد من الصلبان المنحوت في الجدران الداخلية 
وعلى البوابة الرئيسية، ولكن مصيرها الآن شبه انتهت لحصول تخريب متعمد لطمس حقيقة.​ 
كشف على كمية من الفخار الإسلامي المبكر وكذلك على فخار يعود إلى قبل الإسلام. ورجح فترة المبنى
للقرن الثالث الميلادي.​ 
لم ينشر تقرير رسمي عن حفرية الكنيسة من جهة الآثار مما يضعنا في كثير التساؤلات وعدم وضوح الرؤية 
حول المبنى هل هو كنيسة أو بيت الراهب، وفترتها بالضبط وما ينشر عنه مجرد تكهنات وتحاليل وتفسيرات 
شخصية.​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
تم اكتشافها في مدينة الجبيل ( شرقي السعودية ) عام 1986 م
من بقايا مبنى لكنيسة نصرانية​ 
تتكون من صالة و3 غرف صغيرة تخص أتباع المذهب النسطوري
ومن المعروف أن هذا المذهب انتشر بشكل واسع في المنطقة خلال
القرن الرابع الميلادي


و ديه كنيسة جده المفقودة ولا يعرف عنها اي معلومات​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جميله ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

العفو يا عزيزي ربنا يبارك حياتك صلوا من اجل عودة الجزيرة مسيحية كما سابقها


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يستر وما يقولوش انها اثار اسلامية 
الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*خبر جميل ومعلومات حلوه

وربنا يهديهم من التخلف بتعهم

مرسي علي الخبر​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *ربنا يستر وما يقولوش انها اثار اسلامية *
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


 لا اطمني يا صوفيا حتي لو عملوا كدا خلاص في علماء راحوا هناك و سجلوا الاكتشاف ده غير انو اتصور بالاقمار الصناعية من جهات كتير و علي فكرة يعتقد ان في كنائس كتير تم تدمرها و لم يبقي منها الكثير و يمكن نسمع قريب عن كنائس تنية مرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا صوفيا


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *ربنا يستر وما يقولوش انها اثار اسلامية *​
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


لا اطمني يا صوفيا حتي لو عملوا كدا خلاص في علماء راحوا هناك و سجلوا الاكتشاف ده غير انو اتصور بالاقمار الصناعية من جهات كتير و علي فكرة يعتقد ان في كنائس كتير تم تدمرها و لم يبقي منها الكثير و يمكن نسمع قريب عن كنائس تنية مرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا صوفيا


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *خبر جميل ومعلومات حلوه​*
> 
> *وربنا يهديهم من التخلف بتعهم*​
> 
> *مرسي علي الخبر*​


 امين يا عم مايكل ربنا يسمع منك متهيالي قريب هنفرح بيهم لان عدد المتنصرين في السعةدية في اذدياد رغم حرب المللكة ضد هذا الظاهرة الا ان كلمة المسيح تعلوا في الرداء الاخضر مرسي يا عسل علي مرورك الرائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااا جدا على الخبر الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (15 ديسمبر 2008)

_خبر جميل
تسلم ايدك
مشكور كتييير لتعبك​_


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*خبر سار*
*ونتمنى تدخل الهيئات العالميه*
*لترميمها واعادتها*
*لتكون منارة لاشاعة الايمان بالجزيرة العربيه*
*شكرا على الخبر*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليك يا اخى الملك على اخبارك لنا بهذه الاخبار الساره وفعلا ذى ماقال الرب (انتم ملح الارض ) يعنى لازم يكون لينا كنيسه وشاهد فى جميع ارجاء العالم


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

خبر حلوووووووووو كتيرررررر 
ميرسي الك اخي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي يا خوتي و ربنا يفرح قلبكم كمان و كمان


----------



## coconut (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ليس مكتوم الا وسيعلن  :ليس خفي الا و سيظهر.....


----------



## العجايبي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يتجمد اسمه وورينا مجده*


----------



## gigi angel (16 ديسمبر 2008)

خبر جميل اوى

وعقبال لما يكتشفوا الباقى  

تسلم ايدك يا كنج 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

العجايبي قال:


> *ربنا يتجمد اسمه وورينا مجده*


 امني يا حبي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

coconut قال:


> ليس مكتوم الا وسيعلن :ليس خفي الا و سيظهر.....


 رد رائع بجدربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

germen قال:


> خبر جميل اوى
> 
> وعقبال لما يكتشفوا الباقى
> 
> ...


 انا سمعت ان في كنايس تنية طم طمسها او اخفئها بس الحق عمره ما بيختفي ربنا يتمجد و يظهر عجائبه


----------



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا الملك العقرب موضوع بغاية الاهمية

والجمال ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي يا باشا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

